# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как "клонировать" компьютерИ?

## Polina

Есть старый комп бухгалтера, забрать могу его только на часов 5, как сделать точную копию этой машины и перенести на новую без установки программ типа "Банк-Клиент" и все такое? Помогите, плиз!

----------


## z01d

на самом деле - тяжелый вопрос. Но в общем виде действовать можно по следующему алгоритму:  1. Выявить весь тот софт (базы данных), которые нужны бухгалтеру для работы. (MS Word, и кодеки сюда не включать)  2. для начала попытаться автоматизированно сделать порты программ (например при помощи программы Tinstall)  3. Если после создания правильного порта (о том как делать порт правильно можно почитать тут) программа все равно ругается на недостающие dll ки, ключи реестра и прочее...  4. другого выхода кроме как вручную (используюя утилиту Process Monitor и установив там фильтр на процесс и только неудавшиеся операции) пересоздать все ключи реестра, все файлы я не вижу.   P.S. забыл предупредить - на пункт 4 времени может уйти столько, что конец света станет не досадным известием, а желанным избавлением.    Удачи!

----------


## verba

> P.S. забыл предупредить - на пункт 4 времени может уйти столько, что конец света станет не досадным известием, а желанным избавлением.    Удачи!


Позвольте не согласится, сама бух, и перетаскивала с компа на комп далеко не единожды полностью все базы (а у меня кроме бух. баз много всего). Да муторно, особенно вручную и еще с установкай винды и всех программ к ней, но не так страшен черт, как его малюют:yes: Для меня самый лучший вариант - по сети.

----------


## Злой Кукловод

> Для меня самый лучший вариант - по сети.


ИМХО наиболее разумный вариант.
Ставишь удаленку и потихоньку делаешь не клон а АНАЛОГ машины, регулярно сверяясь-проверяясь. Софт как раз можно более свежий (имею ввиду версии) и пр. пр. пр. 
И как правильно сказала *verba* сие не настолько долго и муторно как может показаться.

----------


## avvdark

возьми live CD на всех версиях присутствуют проги по клонированию разделов hdd. подключай новый hdd и клонируй. другой вопрос после старта будут траблы с драйверами. но это не всегда критично. 

По поводу переноса реестра можно поступить по другому, скопировать профиль пользователя вместе со скрытыми файлами типа NTUSER.DAT. подложить это все в папку с default user и создать нового пользака. все настройки перенесутся один в один.

----------


## Liberty26

Привет можно сделать это без проблем и заморочек есть такая программка NORTON Ghost 5,6,7,8 и так далее. Нужно ее сначала установить, потом сделать клон всей системы желательно на отдельный жесткий диск но можно и на болванку ДВД . но лучше чтобы не потерялись программы и установки такие как 1С, банк клиент и налоговые отчетности и базы данных сделать это на отдельный жесткий диск желательно такого же обьема как и клонируемый, потом правда нужно будет установить все драва на все железо но система на другом компе встанет как родная, и кстати возможно придется менять настройки подключения.
Ну удачи и Google тебе в помощь, если интересуют настройки или пути настроек, что да как моя аська 400 892 106

----------


## Shot

Либо Нортом Гост, либо акронис, делаете копию всех дисков, устанавлиаете жесткие диски на новую машину и включате. И все. Только если старую машину вы оставите функционировать на пару с новой, а сеть у вас состоит из домена Active Directory нужно убить SID на клоне, это делается челе KillSID или стандартные тулсы виндоус. Удачи

----------


## Dmi3ev

Polina!!! Даже не пытайтесь клонировать систему одной машины на другую! Дело в том, что внутри системных блоков стоят совсем разные по конфигурации, по деталям и т.п. устройства! У Вас просто windows не загрузится! Если, по Вашим словам, умеете работать с БД программ, то лучше будет просто создать резервные копии баз и после установки у себя этих программ залить БД. А так "завиртуалить" целый системный блок - невозможно!

----------


## z01d

*Dmi3ev*, своим последним неверным утверждением, вы натолкнули на совершенно-офигеский выход. 

1. Затариться программой VM Workstation 6.5 (погугли, ключевое слово - гипервизор) 
2. Воспользовавшись входящей в комплект утилитой P2V Assistant, которая позволяет буквально в пару кликов преобразовать физическую систему в виртуальную.
3. Установить все тот же гипервизор на другой комп, и открыть там созданную ассистентом виртулальную машину.  Не нужно совокупляться с ключами реестра и недостающими длл-ками и  иже - красота.

----------


## ams

А все можно сделать еще легче. Особенно если перенос идет на новое железо. Я так подозреваю что машина под ХП работает? Если да, то берем Drive Backup 9.0, снимаем образ на внешний винт (в принципе машину и забирать не надо).
В новую машину ставим винт такого же размера или большего как в старом компьютере. 
Загружаемся с загрузочного диска Drive Backup 9.0 - выбираем Нормальный режим - далее Мастер простого восстановления - указываем на образ - далее куда восстанавливать - затем ставим галку в окошко - Позволить восстановление на новое железо (или близкое к этому, за точность не ручаюсь ибо юзаю английскую версию). И вперед. 
После восстановления перегружаемся уже в винду. Там появится набор возможных загрузок. Выбираем самую первую и вперед. В Windows надо будет установить драйвера для нового железа. Но, программы работают на ура. Сам делал уже много раз, 2х дерники на 1 ядерную и обратно платформы переводил.

----------


## ams

А все можно сделать еще легче. Особенно если перенос идет на новое железо. Я так подозреваю что машина под ХП работает? Если да, то берем Drive Backup 9.0, снимаем образ на внешний винт (в принципе машину и забирать не надо).
В новую машину ставим винт такого же размера или большего как в старом компьютере. 
Загружаемся с загрузочного диска Drive Backup 9.0 - выбираем Нормальный режим - далее Мастер простого восстановления - указываем на образ - далее куда восстанавливать - затем ставим галку в окошко - Позволить восстановление на новое железо (или близкое к этому, за точность не ручаюсь ибо юзаю английскую версию). И вперед. 
После восстановления перегружаемся уже в винду. Там появится набор возможных загрузок. Выбираем самую первую и вперед. В Windows надо будет установить драйвера для нового железа. Но, программы работают на ура. Сам делал уже много раз, 2х дерники на 1 ядерную и обратно платформы переводил.

----------


## sem444

здравствуйте!подскажите как закатать образ,что он канал на всех машинах через sysprep

----------


## habahab

акроникс тебе в помощь, тока дрова останется переустановить и всё.

----------

